# snow go away



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

The barn that is connected to my stable has collapsed with all the snow, we have had loads of snow in Lincolnshire, my deeamer is that it could take down my stables too ......... so Caddy and Dimby are now left out eeekkkk :- yes I know horses are meant to be out doors but Cadddy is rising 20 and is always in for the winter and Dimby is 30 inches tall fully clipped because of his allergies so for me this is a nightmare.... maybe I worry too much> they have loads of hay and I have made sure they have water but the snow is well above Dimbys belly :-(


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

tonette said:


> The barn that is connected to my stable has collapsed with all the snow, we have had loads of snow in Lincolnshire, my deeamer is that it could take down my stables too ......... so Caddy and Dimby are now left out eeekkkk :- yes I know horses are meant to be out doors but Cadddy is rising 20 and is always in for the winter and Dimby is 30 inches tall fully clipped because of his allergies so for me this is a nightmare.... maybe I worry too much> they have loads of hay and I have made sure they have water but the snow is well above Dimbys belly :-(


i dont have horses but we have had a ridiculous amount of snow in scunny 
so i can vouch for you on that one!!!


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

Didn't the Tesco roof go through or was that Brigg?


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

I hope your stables stay intact! The worst thing about this weather is that all the drinkers have frozen as well as the outside tap, so I have to lug buckets of water from the house to the stables!


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

tonette said:


> Didn't the Tesco roof go through or was that Brigg?


yes it did indeed! it closed until further notice.... 
dont know if youve been but its the huge front canopy they have just put on the tesco extra 
its colapsed 
no one was hurt so thats a good thing~!!


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi..... Hope you managed to get your building sorted and get the horses back indoors..... Pamx


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

Builders have been in and made the stables safe...... they are dismantling the building that fell down ....... such arelief now that I know that my stables are okay


----------

